# Waeco reversing camera



## uncooldave (Jun 27, 2012)

Can someone please help with the installation of a Waeco reversing camera for the Bailey 740 SE. I have ordered a new Bailey 740 and already have bought a Waeco reversing camera, I believe the wiring should arleady be installed in the vehicle. How do you find the wiring that is already installed, and any pointers for installation please!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

The wiring is in the trim at the top of the left hand cupboard above the bed.
You need to drill into the cupboard from outside, the camera mounts just below the rear high level brake light.

The other end is in the footwell drivers side somewhere, I haven't tried to find it yet as mine was installed by the dealer.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess you have probably done this by now but if this is any use to you: I installed one myself as the one installed by the dealer was a single camera and on the first trip let in water into the camera.
Because the twin camera and the clip on screen which goes over the rear view mirror comes with a complete lenght of cable, I ran a new path behind the trim inside the top cupboards on the nearside. The only tricky bit was behind the fridge and microwave.
The reversing sensor and ignition power I hooked into the Bailey partly installed cables
It works fine with good views up the road behind and switching automatically to the wide angle camera on reversing which looks down at my bike rack
Also I was warned about sunlight reflecting from rear view mirror screens making viewing difficult but during a couple of thousand miles in sunny France, I didnt find it a problem
The cable to the screen I poked behind the soft trim above the cab windscreen. Be careful to route it so that you can still close the front blinds completely in the middle.
As an aside, I was mildly amused by the "health and safety" notice warning me not to drive with the cab blinds closed!. I hadnt really contemplated driving around blind unless it was in reverse using the camera :lol: 
John


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Which camera did you choose? I did not fancy the Waeco but the dealer installed one blurs with water - not a problem during the summer but not too great at this time.


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

I got the blurring with water too with the dealer installed camera before it got inside the camera. I think its something to do with the airflow over the back of the van producing turbulance at the camera lens.
The twin unit I have fitted has a flap that you can adjust above the cameras which seems to get rid of this problem. A bit like a spoiler.
Don't really know the make but the complete kit consisting of camera, display unit and really long cables came from drw electronics who exhibit at most shows.

I followed their recommendation and gave the camera housing and bracket a couple of coats of white enamel before fitting

John


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Any chance of a photo of your camera, I'd be interested to see how you have positioned your 'spoiler' as I have a spoiler on my camera and still suffer from blurring so if you have managed to eliminate it, it would be good to see how.
Pete


----------



## salamander (Apr 28, 2012)

OK will take a photo for you
That's if its not still raining tomorrow
I haven't posted a photo on here before. Do I just use the link as shown above after placing the photo on a website somewhere?
John
[/img]


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you, just about to disappear to Cape Verde Islands for holidays so apologies in advance if I dont reply immediately to your photo.
Yes you use the img abovbe to point it to somewhere youve saved the photo.
Pete


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Camera installation.*

Hi uncooldave, have you fitted your camera? How did it go and how are you getting on with the new MH?

Paddy.


----------



## uncooldave (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes I have fitted the camera, but not the screen yet as I am unsure of the electrical connections to the vehicle.
The MH itself is fabulous, the best MH I have ever bought. Baileys claim for a quiet ride is absolutley true the quietest ride I have ever had in a motorhome, the insulation is brilliant, we had a very cold night over the winter of -8 I had forgotten to put the heater on in the van, in the morning I checked the van and found that the internal temp was +6.
The build quality is very good, I would recommend a Bailey motorhome to anybody.[/img]


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

*Bailey 740 waeco prewire*

just bought Waeco camera for Bailey 740 also new I have found the cable loom for camera at the rear Any suggestion where monitor connections are at the front of the vehicle.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

Try the floor level locker nearest behind the drivers seat, there should be some wiring in there behind a wood panel with a small fuse box. There will be a loom with 3 wires. Ign live, reverse live and earth oh and thd other end of the waeco video cable. You will need to disassemble the cab drivers step and nearby trim to get cable through. That was how it was on the 750 and 740 should be similar, just with a slightly different locker.


----------



## Hellyro (Aug 15, 2012)

*Waeco Connections*

Thanks PF13 I think I know where to look now I have the step covers off I expected to find the loom installed right up to below the dashboard (Naive or what !) FYI I also queried Bailey about Prewire for satellite . Just a single F type connector in the Vision Plus box I think most users use dula LNB's now !


----------

